# java geschwindigkeit verlangsamen ?



## alex04 (27. Oktober 2008)

hi leute , wollte mal eure hilfe haben. ich hoffe ich bin hier in der richtigen Forumabteilung

es geht um das Onlinespiel (JAVA) http://www.playray.de/games/play/platris zu dem spiel platris( tetris)
einzelspiel gehen dann auf normales spiel .

das spiel hat 15level , mein problem ist das man ab 14 level erhebliche schwierigkeiten hat die steine zu lenken , ab 15 unmöglich.
halte meist 10-36 sekunden durch rekord war 14.45 und 15.05minuten

zu 99,8% sterben alle nach 14minuten

aber paar spieler schaffen 20-90minunten durchzuhalten kA wie das gehen soll .

hab schon 5 verschiede tastaturen ausprobiert , einstellungen alles auf schnell gemacht. es hilft nichts.

Mein problem ist , die verzögerung der tastatur ist zu langsam das spiel zu schnell. gibt es ein tool der tastatur schneller macht ? oder java spiel langsam ?

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NKVHiomw8T0 hier ein video von einem der guten users

Hab den CPU schon mal auf volle belastung gehalten, hat nichts gebracht.
Hab speed tools benutzt gehen nicht ,da sie auf windows spiele spezialisiert sind.

Einige meinten , die user benutzen LINUX dort soll java langsamer sein , oder sie benutzen alte rechner noch.

Könnt ihr mir weitere ratschläge/hilfe geben oder wo ich hilfe bekommen könnte ?


----------



## Florian Strienz (29. Oktober 2008)

das kommt drauf an wie das Spiel programmiert ist, d.h. 

- wenn die Spieleschleife die absolute Zeit mist, die seit dem letzten Durchgang vergangen ist, dann läuft das spiel immer "gleich schnell". Wenn es auf langsameren VMs gespielt wird, dann ruckelt es, aber die Distanz, die z.B. ein Klotz in 1sec sich bewegt ist identisch.

- wenn am Ende der Spiele Schleife ein bestimmte Zeit gewartet wird, dann kann das Spiel auf langsamen VMs langsamer laufen. Hier gibt es dann meistens nur eine Begrenzung, dass das Spiel nicht zu schnell läuft.

Um Java langsamer laufen zu lassen fällt mir eigentlich nur spontan zwei Möglichkeiten ein. 
- Installiere ein VM System von z.B. einem Pentium 133. VirtualBox kannst du da verwenden, dass ich auch kostenlos.
- Noch einfacher wäre eventuell den Takt von deinem CPU im Bios zu reduzieren.

Eine Möglichkeit, die VM künstlich zu verlangsamen ist mir nicht bekannt.

Gruß
Flo


----------

